# TOTW Recall - WTF do I do now?



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

Colby has an extremely sensitive stomach and after trying several different types of food including Wellness, Blue Buffalo, Pinnacle and Good Life, we put her on TOTW and her stomach issues all but disappeared. And now we have this effing recall to deal with. I'm not in a situation where I can just throw out the food we have (per the recommendation) and give her something different tomorrow. If we do decide to switch them to something else, she's going to need to be transitioned.

I've already accepted the fact that both dogs have more than likely eaten food that is affected by the recall (since the manufacturing date goes back to December 2011) and we have had no problems thus far.

I'm not sure if this information is out there, but if anyone knows, I really appreciate it. How long do pet food recalls usually last? Are we talking a week? Two? Or will it potentially last months? Also, I've called my vet to ask her for suggestions, but I'd be interested to hear if anyone out there has any suggestions for brands to switch her over to.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

First do not over react. The problems really are more of a risk to humans like small kids,elderly,or people with other illnesses. While it could make your dog sick its more for human safety. Some are just done with Diamond recalls and thats why they are switching,others are worried about their pets and many aren't switching at all. It's kinda your call. There are other foods out there though. As for tossing the food take it back and get your money back,no biggie. I've switched to Blackwoods it may not be as premium as some but it works for my dogs so far and it doesn't matter if its $5 a lb if it doesn't work for your dog it's no good,thats kinda my motto these days. I personally can't pay $70 for a 50# bag of food so I do the best I can and my vet says my dogs are healthy and they seem happy and active so thats what I care about.


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

Not overreacting, just flustered. I just got off the phone with my vet and she kinda said the same thing. It's not like the poison issue a while back, it's just a contaminated food source... much the same as when human food is affected by a recall. I've always been really conscious of washing my hands after feeding the dogs just for the simple fact that I don't like dog food smell on my hands...

I guess I'm more concerned with the fact that I may not be able to find the food if the recall is prolonged.


----------



## FuSchniken (May 5, 2011)

I,too, have abandoned any product made in Diamond facilities. Luckily, there are still plenty of options available in high quality, readily available foods. In my rotation are: 

Orijen,
Blue Wilderness, 
Solid Gold Barking at the Moon (note: this particular formula is not in any way processed by Diamond, others are.), 
Acana, 
Merrick B.G, 
Fromm, 
Earthborn, 

and that's just what I have tried and is available at my local store. I am sure many others can contribute to a list of non-Diamond foods.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Not finding the food may actually become and issue,that could happen. Sorry you sounded very upset so I was just wanting to you step back and look at the big picture. If you have no small kids that maybe handling the food or if you don't have a health condition and you want to continue feeding the food I would.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't understand how Diamond can say it's more for humans than dogs. I wouldn't give my dog anything to eat that would make me sick! That's a no-brainer to me. I'm done with Diamond. I know other Mfg. can have recalls, but it seems that Diamond has alot. 

I've switched over the Earthborn Grain-Free (my dog also has a sensitive stomach & he does so much better on Grain-Free) He seems to be doing good so far (it's only been a few days) and he likes it. I had to send for it on-line & the best deal I found was Amazon.com - a 14 lb bag for $28.99 + Free Shipping - UPS delivered in 3 days.

Taste of the Wild told me to contact the store where I bought it for a refund. I did, and they did refund me + told me to throw the bag away.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

It's a human handling concern because we can get sick from just touching it. We say it's not as high a risk to the dogs because dogs have a shorter intestinal tract than humans so bacteria doesn't stay in their bodies long enough to usually make them ill. 

I'm not pulling taste of the wild from my rotation completely. My bag wa one of the recalled bags and I did take it back for a refund. However, Bella with her cardio problems and stomach issues only has done extremely well on taste of the wild and a brand called holistic select. I can't find anyone around me that carries holistic select without having to special order a large bag - so I had to cold switch from taste of the wild to Acana. She had a day of diarrhea and one regular movement (after eating a couple pieces of cheese) and is actually now constipated (too much pumpkin =/). Though he REALLY love the Acana so I'm hoping this problem won't last longer than a few days and I can put it in my rotation. I'm also waiting on samples from earthborn - I was hoping to have them already to start easing Bella onto it in case this happened but alas that wasn't to be.

I'd suggest Acana (I'm feeding the fish one)I love the high protein and fats for Bella. I can't speak on Earthborn yet. I still plan on feeding taste of the wild as part of my rotation because Bella really does thrive on it - I probably won't keep it as my main food though if she does well on Acana or earthborn - if not, well we'll have to see when that time gets here. .


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Earthborn just responded to me in an email that they won't have samples for 3-4 weeks. Amazon.com has 1 lb bags, but it is cheaper to buy larger bags. They have free shipping, I just got a 14 lb bag for $28.99 - super fast delivery too. Very fresh & nice looking, smelling kibble. The kibble itself is smaller that Taste of the Wild, but Chubby didn't seem to mind.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

for those of you who say there is no risk to the dog, i know of 3 peoples dogs getting sick from recalled TOTW. the vets were able to confirm it as well.....


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry, my post should have read: "we say it's not as big a risk to dogs" not "we say it's not a risk" I was on my phone when replying. GENERALLY SPEAKING - the risk to dogs is less than to humans. It's not saying that the risk isn't there in large enough quantities.

And...that stinks about the samples. They told me last week they'd shipped them. Oh well. Not too big of an issue for right now, I suppose.


----------



## Nialr35 (May 9, 2012)

I would honestly try a non-Diamond brand. Look at what happened to TOTW....first they recalled the lamb formula and then all of them got recalled. About a week ago, Wellness large puppy formula was recalled as well since Diamond is one of the three manufacturers of Wellness. I would not be surprised if the other Wellness formulas are recalled soon. I'm just tired of Diamond. There's no point in feeding ours dogs foods with "top quality" ingredients when they are prepared in plants with diseases. It's like eating a Filet Mignon that was cooked in a toilet or dumpster. I switched to Acana wild prairie grain-free today, and hopefully it works for my dog.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

yep, way back when when my dogs stopped eating it i decided to take it out of my rotation completely. is there a list of all the foods made by or at a diamond plant? i know that sans barking at the moon, solid gold natural balance are but what others?

i feed natures variety which is ok................ (i hope???) if i decide to switch to orjiin (spelling) but im worried about rotating to that because i have heard dogs having a hard time tolorating it. how different from orjiin is natures variety & would my dogs be able to tolorate it?


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

Diamond makes:

Diamond
Chicken Soup 
Kirkland
Apex
4Health
Canidae
Country Value
Natural Balance
Premium Edge
Professional
Solid Gold
Taste of the Wild
Wellness

As a side note, Diamond only made a few select types of Solid Gold in SC. Wolfking, Wolfcub, Wee Bit and one more...I'll see if I can dig it up. 

I can't put my finger on it, but I'm *thinking* it may be Hundchen Flocken? Don't quote me on that though.

These Solid Gold foods are not made by Diamond: SunDancer and Indigo Moon are made at Crosswinds as well as Katz-n-Flocken, Holistique Blendz, MMillennia, Barking at the Moon, and Hundchen Flocken Puppy.

Also, Diamond only makes a few brands for Wellness.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Below is recall info I got from Amazon, just thought I would toss it in here to confuse issue more.

Greetings from Amazon.com. We have recently learned that Canidae Pet Foods, in cooperation with the U. S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA), is voluntarily recalling certain lots of the following dry pet food formulas: Canidae Dog, All Life Stages Canidae Dog, Chicken Meal & Rice Canidae Dog, Lamb Meal & Rice Canidae Dog, Platinum Our records indicate that you have purchased one of the products listed in this recall through the Amazon.com website. Recalled products will have both a number “3” in the 9th position AND an “X” in the 10th or 11th position with Best Before dates of December 9, 2012, through January 31, 2013. Although there have been no animal or human illnesses related to Canidae Pet Food, and the product has not tested positive for Salmonella, the company has voluntarily initiated this recall out of caution to ensure the health and safety of consumers and their pets. Customers who have the affected product or are unsure if the product they purchased is included in the recall may contact Canidae Pet Foods via a toll free call at 1-800-398-1600,Monday through Friday, 9 am – 5 pm PST or visit www.canidae.com for more information.


----------



## Luna'sOwner (Apr 11, 2012)

This may be a very dumb question, but I am new to this forum. What is recall? I could google it, but I'd get a lot of definitions...


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Recall is the company calling back a product due to issues. In this case you are to stop feeding or handling certain bags of dog food due to possible or confirmed salmonella contamination (food bourne illness)

You are to either return the product to the place of purchase for a refund ... or throw it away. Do not feed to your dog(s)

There are certain bags and brands with certain numbers and dates in the code that are being recalled.

Pet stores and the such are to remove these from their shelves and to not sell these bags of dog foods.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Maybe I'm underreacting.

Gypsy eats TotW mostly (with a bag of other brands here and there). She's on the bison formula and does very well on it. I'm fairly certain that the last bag we purchased her fell under the recall, but we put the food in a bin, throwing away the bag, so there is no way to tell for sure. She has over half a bin left. I'm a broke college student. I'm not about to toss a bunch of expensive food away. We feed her and wash our hands after, and she's had no ill effects. 

Honestly, if it were ME and my dog had the issues Colby had, I would keep my dog on TotW. Is the issue for you finding TotW in stores? My LPS pulled recalled bags, but there are plenty of "safe" bags still in store. Or are you concerned about continuing to feed a Diamond product?

Since Gyps has no food issues, I may try Earthborn or Fromm next time, but I'll probably gravitate back to TotW. It's a great food, great price, and this recall is irritating but not terribly concerning to me.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

update recall info;

http://efoodalert.net/diamond-pet-foods-etc-recalls-2012/


Consolidated list of recalled dry pet food products (as of May 11, 2012)
Apex Chicken and Rice Dog (20-lb and 40-lb bags; Production code ACD0101B32; Best by date 24-Jan-2013)
Canidae Dog Dry Dog Food, All Life Stages (All packages sizes; Best before date between December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013; Production code must have the number “3″ in the 9th digit AND the letter “X” in the 10th or 11th digit)
Canidae Dog Dry Dog Food, Chicken Meal & Rice (All packages sizes; Best before date between December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013; Production code must have the number “3″ in the 9th digit AND the letter “X” in the 10th or 11th digit)
Canidae Dog Dry Dog Food, Lamb Meal & Rice (All packages sizes; Best before date between December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013; Production code must have the number “3″ in the 9th digit AND the letter “X” in the 10th or 11th digit)
Canidae Dog Dry Dog Food, Canidae Platinum (All packages sizes; Best before date between December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013; Production code must have the number “3″ in the 9th digit AND the letter “X” in the 10th or 11th digit)
Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul (All package sizes and formulas; Best before dates between December 9, 2012 and April 7, 2013; Production codes have a number “2″ or “3″ in the 9th digit and the letter “X” in the 10th or 11th digit)
Country Value (All package sizes and formulas; Best before dates between December 9, 2012 and April 7, 2013; Production codes have a number “2″ or “3″ in the 9th digit and the letter “X” in the 10th or 11th digit)
Diamond (All package sizes and formulas; Best before dates between December 9, 2012 and April 7, 2013; Production codes have a number “2″ or “3″ in the 9th digit and the letter “X” in the 10th or 11th digit)
Diamond Naturals (All package sizes and formulas; Best before dates between December 9, 2012 and April 7, 2013; Production codes have a number “2″ or “3″ in the 9th digit and the letter “X” in the 10th or 11th digit)
Kirkland Signature Super Premium Adult Dog Lamb, Rice & Vegetable Formula (Best Before December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013; Production codes have a number “3″ in the 9th digit and the letter “X” in the 11th digit)
Kirkland Signature Super Premium Adult Dog Chicken, Rice & Vegetable Formula (Best Before December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013; Production codes have a number “3″ in the 9th digit and the letter “X” in the 11th digit)
Kirkland Signature Super Premium Mature Dog Chicken, Rice & Egg Formula (Best Before December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013; Production codes have a number “3″ in the 9th digit and the letter “X” in the 11th digit)
Kirkland Signature Super Premium Healthy Weight Dog Formulated with Chicken & Vegetables (Best Before December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013; Production codes have a number “3″ in the 9th digit and the letter “X” in the 11th digit)
Kirkland Signature Super Premium Maintenance Cat Chicken & Rice Formula (Best Before December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013; Production codes have a number “3″ in the 9th digit and the letter “X” in the 11th digit)
Kirkland Signature Super Premium Healthy Weight Cat Formula (December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013; Production codes have a number “3″ in the 9th digit and the letter “X” in the 11th digit)
Kirkland Signature Nature’s Domain Salmon Meal & Sweet Potato Formula for Dogs (December 9, 2012 through January 31, 2013; Production codes have a number “3″ in the 9th digit and the letter “X” in the 11th digit)
Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison Dog (5 lb bag; Best by December 12, 2012; December 13, 2012; March 13, 2013)
Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison Dog (15 lb bag; Best by December 12, 2012; December 13, 2012; December 14, 2012; March 5, 2013; March 6, 2013)
Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison Dog (28 lb bag; Best by December 12, 2012; December 13, 2012; December 14, 2012; March 5, 2013; March 6, 2013; March 7, 2013; March 8, 2013; March 12, 2013)
Natural Balance Lamb Meal & Brown Rice Dog (5 lb, 15 lb, and 28 lb bags; Best by December 10, 2012; December 21, 2012; December 22, 2012)
Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Bison Dog (5 lb bag; Best by December 17, 2012; December 18, 2012; December 28, 2012; December 29, 2012)
Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Bison Dog (15 lb and 28 lb bags; Best by December 9, 2012; December 17, 2012; December 18, 2012; December 28, 2012; December 29, 2012)
Natural Balance Vegetarian Dog (5 lb bag; Best by December 9, 2012)
Natural Balance Lamb Meal & Brown Rice Dog Large Breed Bites (28 lb bag; Best by December 12, 2012; December 20, 2012; December 21, 2012)
Natural Balance Lamb Meal & Brown Rice Dog Small Breed Bites (5 lb and 12.5 lb bags; Best by December 21, 2012)
Premium Edge (All package sizes and formulas; Best before dates between December 9, 2012 and April 7, 2013; Production codes have a number “2″ or “3″ in the 9th digit and the letter “X” in the 10th or 11th digit)
Professional (All package sizes and formulas; Best before dates between December 9, 2012 and April 7, 2013; Production codes have a number “2″ or “3″ in the 9th digit and the letter “X” in the 10th or 11th digit)
4Health (All package sizes and formulas; Best before dates between December 9, 2012 and April 7, 2013; Production codes have a number “2″ or “3″ in the 9th digit and the letter “X” in the 10th or 11th digit)
Solid Gold WolfKing Large Breed Adult Dog Food (4-lb pkg; Batch code starting with SGL1201A32X; Best before December 30, 2012; UPC 093766750050)
Solid Gold WolfKing Large Breed Adult Dog Food (15-lb bag; Batch code starting with SGL1201A32X; Best before December 30, 2012; UPC 093766750067)
Solid Gold WolfKing Large Breed Adult Dog Food (28.5-lb bag; Batch code starting with SGL1201A32X; Best before December 30, 2012; UPC 093766750081)
Solid Gold WolfCub Large Breed Puppy Food (4-lb pkg; Batch code starting with SGB1201A31X; Best before December 30, 2012; UPC 093766750005)
Solid Gold WolfCub Large Breed Puppy Food (15-lb bag; Batch code starting with SGB1201A31X; Best before December 30, 2012; UPC 093766750012)
Solid Gold WolfCub Large Breed Puppy Food (33-lb bag; Batch code starting with SGB1201A31X; Best before December 30, 2012; UPC 093766750029)
Taste of the Wild (All package sizes and formulas; Best before dates between December 9, 2012 and April 7, 2013; Production codes have a number “2″ or “3″ in the 9th digit and the letter “X” in the 10th or 11th digit)
Wellness Complete Health® Super5Mix® Large Breed Puppy (15 lb. and 30 lb. bags and 5 oz. sample bags; best by dates of JAN 9 2013 through JAN 11 2013)


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Honestly, we are still feeding Diamond Naturals Lamb and Rice. We checked the back of the bag and ours is supposed to be free and clear of all issues. We don't have access to another food that's not either on the recall list or a 1 star food. I also am not that worried about possible salmonella in dog food, if I was, I would also have to be strongly against feeding raw. 

Although in hindsight I got really sick about a month ago and it was probably salmonella from the dog food. I was talking about it the other day and we decided it fit, two days before I got sick I was into the dog food filling a tupperware with dog food because we were boarding them while we went on a short trip, I hadn't washed my hands afterwards because we were already late and I went straight into loading the dogs into the truck. We ate about an hour later, transferring the potential salmonella into my mouth. The bags that were found originally with salmonella was a naturals lamb and rice formula, which is what we feed.

If we are right and it was dog food borne salmonella I got then I never want to get it again, for 3 nights I couldn't sleep for more than an hour at a time because my stomach was in so much pain. The first night I maxed myself out on dosage for Pepto Bismal, which I have never done before. 

Even with this experience I wouldn't nix dog food just because 4 bags out of 6 million bags from between December 9, 2011 and April 7, 2012 (stat found on Diamond recall website) during the recall period were found to contain traces of salmonella. I will just wash my hands better next time. Especially because our dogs did not get sick.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

^^Ugh. I once got food poisoning from eating 10-day-old deli turkey (it smelled and tasted OK, but that's the only thing I could think of that it might have come from). I don't want to do that again, and I feel bad for the people that did get salmonella from the dog food. But I still think it's funny that they're calling it an "outbreak" when only 14 people have been confirmed sick. At least they aren't calling it an epidemic .


----------



## Zookeep (Apr 28, 2012)

KodiBarracuda said:


> Even with this experience I wouldn't nix dog food just because 4 bags out of 6 million bags from between December 9, 2011 and April 7, 2012 (stat found on Diamond recall website) during the recall period were found to contain traces of salmonella. I will just wash my hands better next time. Especially because our dogs did not get sick.


Well put KodiBarracuda. Diamond makes high quality food at a reasonable price. I have been feeding Premium Edge and have no plans to stop. The affected bags have been recalled and my dogs are all doing fine. I have a greater chance of getting hit by a car walking my dog across the street than getting sick from Diamond dog food.


----------

